# 2011destin swordfish shootout



## NightBite (May 23, 2009)

*2011 Destin Swordfish Shootout*











JUNE 16-18 2011

30 DAY COUNTDOWN BEGINS TODAY!!!

_*Compete for over 20K in prizes and the chance to win a 2011 Chevy Silverado Crew Cab 4x4 if the state record is broken.*_

*Rick Ryals* from Florida Sportsman will be the guest emcee. 

*Hydra-Sports* will have the new 4200 SF CC on display,in the water, ready to sea trial.

*Harry T's* will be hosting the afterparty with free drinks, live entertainment and a fireworks show over the Destin Pass.

*Hydroglow*, *Lindgren Pitman,* *Roffs, Baitmasters *and many other sponsors will have booths set up at the Captains Party displaying their latest innovations. 

Capt. Erik Anderson - Tournament Director
850-974-5600
[email protected]

For complete event details:
*www.destinswordfishshootout.com*


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Anyone have the results?


----------

